# Hyatt Siesta Keys



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 23, 2015)

We are new Hyatt owners and have reserved some great trips recently. We have not however been able to find anything at Siesta Keys and were told by reservations that it was fairly impossible to get into. We have a trip planned to Bonita Springs and have 2 nights to fill beforehand. I checked hotels for the first 2 nights at Siesta Keys and saw that they are renting rooms on Trip advisor  for the Hyatt through discount sites such as Orbitz for Siesta Keys. How is it that there are no reservations through Hyatt trades yet they are selling rooms? Is it even possible to trade into Siesta Keys? I don't want to pay their rate of 540 per night.


----------



## jjs17 (Jan 24, 2015)

The first year it was open (2010) the devloper must have deposited a bunch of weeks because in March of that year we saw July / August weeks available.  We stayed there the second week of Aug 2010 and it is a different level / price point from the others (probably like Maui).  To answer your question my family has not seen any availability there since March 2010.


----------



## Kal (Jan 24, 2015)

Tucson traveler said:


> ...I checked hotels for the first 2 nights at Siesta Keys and saw that they are renting rooms on Trip advisor for the Hyatt through discount sites such as Orbitz for Siesta Keys. How is it that there are no reservations through Hyatt trades yet they are selling rooms? Is it even possible to trade into Siesta Keys? I don't want to pay their rate of 540 per night.



 Those units are either owned by the developer or by individuals.  In either case, they are renting their owned units in any manner they desire.

 If they were to deposit those units into the HRC, they would have points to use, not cash.  Such units would be made available to other HRC members.

 If I owned those units I would definitely rent them for cash.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 25, 2015)

My hometown for 30 years ow. It's Siesta Key.

I haven't really followed that development lately but there was a movement of owners to separate from Hyatt Vacation. This may have been done and the remaining developer inventory available in our high season (December through April) is nil as our area commands high premium-particularly Siesta Key. Voted #1 beach in the world- crystal white quartz sand which is like powder and stays cool in the hot sun. I think derived from those abundant sand dollars.

Significant other works at Hyatt Hotel and we believe there is little if any sharing/revenue/referral arrangements with the Siesta property. jmho.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the info. I will cross it off my list but will try and visit the beach there, sounds beautiful.


----------



## SherryS (Jan 25, 2015)

The units at the Hyatt Siesta Key were first attempted to be sold as blocks of 6 months and then three months (not just the "prime" months  either!)  That didn't seem to work very well...very pricey!  The developer thought that local people would buy to have the beach club usage year-round.  Very little is ever available to use  with Hyatt points, but expensive rentals are available.  We have owned at Calini Beach Club right next to the Hyatt since 1986 and now live on the south end of Siesta.  Beach is beautiful!


----------



## Lingber (Jan 25, 2015)

A month or so ago I saw a week available in June for a 2 bed. It was 2600+ points and our week only has 2200 so I couldn't grab it  Also couldn't break it into short stay which I thought was weird. 

They do come up. You just have to be lucky.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 7, 2015)

I did a 4 night weekday stay 2012 I think booked just 6 months out.  You cannot book a split week now until 60 days out I think.  Thus you would need to find the days the owners let go.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 10, 2015)

Kal said:


> Those units are either owned by the developer or by individuals.  In either case, they are renting their owned units in any manner they desire.
> 
> If they were to deposit those units into the HRC, they would have points to use, not cash.  Such units would be made available to other HRC members.
> 
> If I owned those units I would definitely rent them for cash.



So, to paraphrase Kal, forget Siesta Key, it is highly unlikley you will ever see inventory on-line or through an OGS. I have tried OGS for 5 years and have NEVER received a match.


----------

